# Can I connect an HD Tivo with HD DirectTV?



## janiebird (Jun 3, 2008)

I recently moved into a new apartment and want to sign up for cable. A friend of mine has DirectTV and Tivo but when I went to the DirectTV website that option wasn't available. I'm a little confused... So here is what I want to do: I want to sign up for DirectTV but I do not like their DVR. Will tivo work? I have a brand new HDTV and want to sign up for DirectTV's HD chanels. I don't necessarily HAVE to record in HD but I would still like to view HD when I'm not recording and without having to switch inputs. I've read that this type of tivo is discontinued. Can I buy it on ebay? And if so, which one do you recommend? How can I pick one that I know will work? Also if I have a tivo subscription will it work on all the tivos I have in my house? Or do I have to buy separate subscriptions for each box? Hopefully someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

janiebird said:


> I recently moved into a new apartment and want to sign up for cable. A friend of mine has DirectTV and Tivo but when I went to the DirectTV website that option wasn't available.


 Welcome to 2006.



janiebird said:


> So here is what I want to do: I want to sign up for DirectTV but I do not like their DVR.


 What about it don't you like? It's not as bad as it seems. I use it along with a standard def DirecTivo and a high def DirecTivo.



janiebird said:


> Will tivo work?


 A single tuner, standard definition Tivo will work with DirecTV.



janiebird said:


> I have a brand new HDTV and want to sign up for DirectTV's HD chanels. I don't necessarily HAVE to record in HD but I would still like to view HD when I'm not recording


 I tried this a little while when I only had my standard def DirecTivo and a regular DirecTV HD receiver. My schedule would never allow me to watch live TV. I picked up the HD DirecTivo soon after while they still cost around $800. It was worth every penny.



janiebird said:


> and without having to switch inputs.


 Not going to happen when you add a Tivo to the mix.



janiebird said:


> I've read that this type of tivo is discontinued.


 The HD DirecTivo was discontinued a couple of years ago. (I hope you are talking about this one) It was replaced with a DVR with DirecTV's software that will get all of the new HD channels. The DirecTivo will not tune in any of the recently added HD satellite channels.



janiebird said:


> Can I buy it on ebay?


 They are still available on Ebay and at some online retailers.



janiebird said:


> And if so, which one do you recommend?


 There was only the HR10-250 model.



janiebird said:


> How can I pick one that I know will work?


 Find the stories about people buying on Ebay and DirecTV not activating the receiver. If the seller still owes DirecTV money, the receiver is useless.



janiebird said:


> Also if I have a tivo subscription will it work on all the tivos I have in my house? Or do I have to buy separate subscriptions for each box?


 Remember that the DirecTV receivers just run Tivo software. That's the only thing in common with Tivo. With Tivo, you buy a subscription per receiver. With DirecTV, you pay a monthly DVR fee that covers all DirecTV DVRs on your account.

-Robert


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

janiebird said:


> I went to the DirectTV website that option wasn't available. I'm a little confused...





> I want to sign up for DirectTV but I do not like their DVR.


No offense but if you are just now finding out that DirecTV no longer offers a Tivo based receiver, how do you know that you don't like their DVR?  

Anyway, seriously, there is no Tivo based DirecTV receiver that you can use to get the new HD channels and soon any HD channels other then OTA. You have to use their DVR. If Tivo is your number one thing then you'll need to go with cable or telco.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The Series 3/TiVoHD will not work with satellite at all.
The only Standalones that do are the SD Series 1/2 units. Most of them need subscribed, asnd you subscribe to the TiVo service from TiVo, once per box (although the second to sixth box are at a slightly discounted rate). For an HD box, to be able to watch HD direct, you will need to switch inputs from the TiVo and HD receiver.

For integrated DirecTV DVR with TiVo, there are no current models that get all the HD channels. You have to give up TiVo to get the latest integrated DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My basic question is what the problem with having to switch inputs on a TV? If you use a Harmony remote, the activity will switch the inputs for you based on what you're going to watch.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

JimSpence said:


> My basic question is what the problem with having to switch inputs on a TV? If you use a Harmony remote, the activity will switch the inputs for you based on what you're going to watch.


No doubt. I have 3 different DirecTV receivers all connected to my HDTV let alone things like a DVD and so forth. Just a press of a single button on an MX or Harmony to switch all inputs as needed. Easy as cake.


----------

